# How Many Books Did JRR Tolkien Write???



## HLGStrider (May 5, 2002)

HELP!!! I have the world's crumiest library in my town. I've managed to get ahold of the Silmarilion, all of the LotR and Hobbit, and the Unfinished Tales, but I've heard a few other books mentioned on this forum that I had never heard of before. Please tell me how many Middle Earth Related Books there are.

If this would go better on another forum, I'm sorry.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

*Everyone knows...*

Everyone knows that JRR Tolkein wrote 12 books.

The Lord of the Rings: (1)
~The Fellowship of the Ring (2)`
~The Two Towers (3)
~The Return of the King (4)

The Sillymarillion(5)

The Unfinished Tales(6,7,8,9,10)

The Hobbit (11)

The Palthrintir (12)

That last one is little known and out of print.

I have the only surviving copy.

You can't borrow it.


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2002)

I've got a problem getting all the books too. I live in a city with 300.000 inhabitants and a very big library, but I wsa looking foor the History of Middle-Earth and they had only some of the books in the library, not all of them. And the bookstore had only very expensive editions, so that it would cost me $ 500 to get all of them. Really, how am I supposed to read them now??


----------



## Walter (May 7, 2002)

Niniel: Amazon has the complete HoME-series in paperback (~$7each + P&P) and ships worldwide. Maybe You would like to check that out: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/stores/series/-/666/ref=pd_sr_ec_ser_b/104-5310098-2032724


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2002)

The Hobbit (1)
The Lord of the Rings (2, 3, 4)
The Silmarillion (5)
Roverandom (6)
Leaf by Niggle (7)
The Monsters and the Critics and other essays (8)
The Adventures of Tom Bombadil (9)

That's all I could think of off the top of my head. NOTE that Tolkien did not write UT in its current form; his son Christopher collected a bunch of odd pieces of paper and put them together. Same with the Histroies of Middle-Earth.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Nov 29, 2003)

There's also _Mr. Bliss_ and the Father Christmas Letters, and _Farmer Giles of Ham_, and _Bilbo's Last Song_, which is published as it's own book, despite the fact that it's only a single poem, and I'm not sure if "The Road Goes Ever On" counts.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Nov 29, 2003)

When I search EBay for the HOME series of books, I sometimes see it listed as containing a 13th volume; an index. Are there any opinions of the index? Is it worth it? Or, is it an after-thought?


----------



## Niniel (Nov 30, 2003)

It's just an index to all the volumes of HOME. I suppose it's useful if you need to check a specific reference and you have no idea where to find it.


----------



## Walter (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GuardianRanger _
> *When I search EBay for the HOME series of books, I sometimes see it listed as containing a 13th volume; an index. Are there any opinions of the index? Is it worth it? Or, is it an after-thought? *


 It is a combined index of all 12 Volumes. Since the indices of the HoMe series are very good - IMO - this "all-in-one-index" comes in very handy when one wants to check cross-references or does some comparative research.

Here is an example-page.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 10, 2003)

and the smith of wooden major and sir osard and the pearl... or something like that ....i think there was something about a green knight to...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 10, 2003)

> and the smith of wooden major and sir osard and the pearl... or something like that ....i think there was something about a green knight to...



_Smith Of Wotton Major_ and _Sir Gawain and the Green Knight, Pearl, and Sir Orfeo_.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 11, 2003)

Walter,
That was a cool scan. I'll have to make sure when I finally get HOME, it comes with the index. Invaluable.

I'm forever using my Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales indexes.


----------



## Walter (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, I like and use that index a lot, GuardianRanger, but I did not order it, until I had realized how tedious it can be, having to flip through the indices of all 12 volumes to gather some information on a certain subject...


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2004)

*Tolkien's Works*

Here's a nice list. 

A Middle English Vocabulary (1922) 
Songs for the Philologist (1936)
The Hobbit (1937)
On Fairy Stories (1947)
Farmer Giles of Ham (1949)
The Fellowship of the Ring (1954)
The Two Towers (1954)
The Return of the King (1955)
The Adventures of Tom Bombadil (1961)
The Tolkien Reader (1966) 
Smith of Wootton Major (1967)
The Road Goes Ever On (1967)
Leaf By Niggle (1969)
Bilbo's Last Song (1974)
Sir Gawain, Pearl and Sir Orfeo (1975)
The Homecoming of Beorhtnoth (1975)
The Father Christmas Letters (1976)
The Silmarillion (1977)
Pictures by JRR Tolkien (1979)
Poems and Stories (1980)
Unfinished Tales (1980)
The Letters of JRR Tolkien (1981)
The Old English Exodus (1981)
Mr Bliss (1982)
Beowulf: The Monsters and the Critics and Other Essays (1983)
Finn and Hengest (1983)
The Book of Lost Tales 1 (1983)
The Book of Lost Tales 2 (1984)
The Lays of Beleriand (1985)
The Shaping of Middle Earth (1986)
The Lost Road and Other Writings (1987)
The Return of the Shadow (1988)
The Treason of Isengard (1989)
The War of the Ring (1990)
Sauron Deafeated (1992)
Morgoth's Ring (1993)
The War of the Jewels (1994)
The Peoples of Middle Earth (1996)
Roverandom (1998)
Ósanwe-kenta (1998)
Beowulf and the Critics (2002)


----------



## Tarlanc (Feb 21, 2004)

Really a nice list, Aulë. Just one addition:

Beowulf and the Critics (2003)


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2004)

Tarlanc said:


> Really a nice list, Aulë. Just one addition:
> 
> Beowulf and the Critics (2003)


I'm pretty sure that is the same as 'Beowulf: The Monsters and the Critics and Other Essays (1983)'...


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Feb 21, 2004)

Didn't they just recently find a bunch of Tolkien's old papers about Beowulf? I read about it in a norwegian newspaper a year or so ago...


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2004)

Tarlanc must be right then.


----------



## Tarlanc (Feb 21, 2004)

Aulë said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the same as 'Beowulf: The Monsters and the Critics and Other Essays (1983)'


No, they aren't the same. Both of them stand on my bookshelf. 'The monsters and the critics' is a lecture of J.R.R. Tolkien.

In the preface of 'Beowulf and the critics thare is printed a note of Christopher Tolkien:
_ This file cantains two versions (an earlier, 'A', and a leater, expanded, 'B') of a very substantial work of much interest entitled _Beowulf and the critics_.
From it was directly derived the much shorter "the Monsters and the Critics", the famous lecture delivered to the British Academy in 1936. This original work is entirely unknown."_

This note was attached to a large file of yellowish papers which a journalist named Michael C. Drout found in the Bodleian in 1996 and made it known. He edited 'Beowulf and the critics' and it was published in 2002 (there I made a mistake in the obove thread. It actually was published in '02 not in '03.)


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2004)

Ah ok.
I'll add it to my list. Thanks.


----------



## pipin (Mar 2, 2004)

*not all puplised*

not all of his books were puplised some he made for his kids but didnt bother to try toget them puplished


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 2, 2004)

Some of that is being worked on, however. Many of those manuscripts have been repaired and published by Christopher Tolkien. 


I don't want to list any names for fear that they were originally published, but I'll go out on a limb. I think "Roverandum" was published posthumously. I've seen that available in at least two book stores. The same with the "Father Christmas Letters."


----------



## Aulë (Mar 3, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Some of that is being worked on, however. Many of those manuscripts have been repaired and published by Christopher Tolkien.
> 
> 
> I don't want to list any names for fear that they were originally published, but I'll go out on a limb. I think "Roverandum" was published posthumously. I've seen that available in at least two book stores. The same with the "Father Christmas Letters."


Everything on my list after 1973 was published posthumously. 
And yes, Roverandom was published in 1998.


----------

